# Voltaje minimo en TL072



## seaarg (Abr 21, 2010)

Amigos, me da hasta verguenza preguntar esto pero ahi va:

En un diseño, utilice sin mucho mirar un TL072 simplemente porque lo tenia a mano. Lo alimento con 5V y funciona.

Googleando un poco encuentro que en algunos lugares dice que el minimo V de alimentacion es 5V (http://www.diodes.com.tw/products/catalog/detail.php?item-id=5121) y en la mayoria dice 7V.

Voy al datasheet: http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/L/0/7/TL072.shtml

Pero en el mismo no encuentro un valor minimo. ¿Como puedo interpretar dicho valor en la hoja de datos?

El parametro VICR Common-mode input voltage range me sugiere -12 to 15 pero no lo comprendo (no da un minimo definido), y no se ademas si este es el valor que debo mirar.


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 21, 2010)

Las graficas te garantizan la operacion del circuito hasta masmenos 5V. Creo que a menor voltaje, el diseño puede fallar.


----------



## seaarg (Abr 22, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Las graficas te garantizan la operacion del circuito hasta masmenos 5V. Creo que a menor voltaje, el diseño puede fallar.



No lo veo en los graficos tampoco pero... esto significa que al leer datasheets de operacionales no muestran en las tablas de valores el minimo vcc? (al contrario de otros IC)


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 22, 2010)

Pues algunos operacionales si dicen especificamente el voltaje minimo de operación, especialmente los que estan diseñados para bajo voltaje y bajo consumo. Pero cuando no dicen, entonces fiijate en las graficas de operación sobre que voltajes tienen las pruebas, y observas cual es el voltaje minimo con el que hacen pruebas.
Ahora, esta la tecnica "chambitas". Has tu diseño y bajale el voltaje hasta que no opere correctamente. Pero no es lo "correcto".


----------



## seaarg (Abr 22, 2010)

Ok! gracias. Igualmente en 5V anduvo (tecnica "chambitas" jaja)


----------



## betodj (Abr 22, 2010)

Si no me equivoco tu circuito de aplicacion es un preamplificador (bajo nivel de voltaje en la salida del Amp-OP mucho menor que 5V).
Recuerda que segun la aplicacion, es el voltaje requerido de polarizacion (Vcc,gnd,Vee)
El parametro al que te refieres como VICR Common-mode input voltage range me sugiere -12 to 15  Es el "Rango de voltaje de modo comun permitido en las entradas diferenciales del Amp-Op"


----------



## seaarg (Abr 22, 2010)

Donde lo estoy usando es en un oscilador, mientras la salida pueda llegar al nivel logico ttl 1 estamos perfecto. De hecho, llega, pero verificare con osciloscopio que llegue siempre para no saltear pulsos.

Sobre el dato que me das del VICR, ahora lo entiendo, gracias!.

Ya que estamos: Los TL072 (o 074) cuando los alimento con gnd+5V, o sea, sin fuente partida siempre me dan un componente offset DC de 1,25v en la salida. ¿Esto supongo que es normal? En mis diseños siempre me lo "saco de encima" poniendo un capacitor en serie. ¿Hay otra forma mejor, con el mismo integrado? Porque el poner el capacitor solo deja pasar pulsos cortos (no importando si el nivel alto es largo).


----------



## wilson andres (Ene 4, 2012)

man pues yo hice un proyecto con ese integrado y déjame decirte que con unos 12v y -12v 
me funciono perfectamente,in tente con 5  y no me funciono


----------



## BKAR (Ene 4, 2012)

yo uso uso el TL072 con +-3vol..me funciona bien, pero en mi circuito no le saco mas de +-1v
sera por eso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2012)

seaarg dijo:


> Ya que estamos: Los TL072 (o 074) cuando los alimento con gnd+5V, o sea, sin fuente partida siempre me dan un componente offset DC de 1,25v en la salida. ¿Esto supongo que es normal?


 
Cuando alimentes así un operacional normal (no especializado para baja tensión y fuente simple) , con un potenciómetro de 10 K hacele una masa virtual , y te digo que la busques con un potenciómetro ya que debido al offset que se produce al no estar trabajando en las mejores condiciones , seguramente te quede trabajando con una fuente de doble polaridad pero descentrada. Supongamos +3/0/-2 o al revés. Tenés que probar y después cambiás por resistencias fijas . Otros medios de reducir el offset quizás agreguen bastantes  mas componentes 

Saludos !


----------



## seaarg (Ene 5, 2012)

Gracias dosme, en este caso es lo que tenia a mano pero creo que antes que eso lo mejor seria usar un operacional de fuente simple. Para estos casos es bueno el "truco"


----------



## Matias17 (Dic 16, 2016)

Hola, quiero preguntar si el CI TL072 que tensión soporta es decir en el datasheet dice 
VCCmax=± 18V, o sea mi pregunta es si rectificados o VCA y ahí rectificados porque tengo un trafo de 16+16Vac y rectificados son ±20,8Vcc.
En el tda2050 me dice que soporta hasta 50vcc (±25) y con mi trafo anda perfecto en puente pero se quemara el tl072? tengo poner regulares tales como el lm7812 y lm7912 o diodos zeneer.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2016)

Matias17 dijo:


> Hola, quiero preguntar si el CI TL072 que tensión soporta es decir en el datasheet dice
> VCCmax*=± 18V*, o sea mi pregunta es si rectificados o VCA y ahí rectificados porque tengo un trafo de 16+16Vac y rectificados son ±20,8Vcc.


Si dice *±* se esta hablando de corriente continua.
Si tienes un transformador 16-0-16 luego de rectificado y filtrado consigues algo mas de *±22V*, es demasiado para el TL072.
Habrá que agregar 2 reguladores de tensión, por ejemplo LM7812 y LM7912.


> En el tda2050 me dice que soporta hasta 50vcc (±25) y con mi trafo anda perfecto en puente pero se quemara el tl072? tengo poner regulares tales como el lm7812 y lm7912 o diodos zeneer.


EL TDA 2050 acepta un *máximo* de *±25V* pero  eso no significa que sea recomendable trabajarlo con esa tensión.
Considerando que el TDA2050 se descontinuó hace varios años, casi con seguridad el integrado es *falso* mas motivo como para no exigirlo con la tensión.


----------

